# Cigar Rep ****



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I met up with Jose this past Friday and he left me with some ummm samples for my travels around town to the retailers.

View attachment 5376


View attachment 5377


View attachment 13383

The big one vs the Premier

View attachment 13385

Justin and Jose at the Pauite Shop

View attachment 5378

Bag of Cuba Aliados

View attachment 13379

The new Reyes Family Premier line

View attachment 13382

This is 10" long! Who wants to smoke one!!!

View attachment 13384

Bags to put the samples in


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

:dribble: how do I do what you do?


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very very nice, need to try a couple of those premier lines. Flint


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, I'm drooling I must have one!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice sandals!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Haul! I'd love to try the 10'incher! Where do I sign up?:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Premiers look interesting


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

These are not for me to smoke. I get to share them though!

I have no room in my humidor for these! I had to create a storagedor! I ordered some beads and those should be in tomorrow. I can not wait to start holding events and pass these out. 

I need to have a contest for the big one. I think I have 7 of them. They were in a box of 10.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, Jose is a great guy!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool. Now you take some of those samples, put them in those bags - and send them out to your bros at CigarLive!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love thoses aliados


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Jose is a class guy.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Saw that Premier line but are yet to hit the B & M---swaeeeet!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Did anyone try the new Reyes line yet


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

10" long, What is the RG on that stick, 60+? I would give that a try. It would be an all evening event. VERY NICE!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's nice...sign me up for the 10-incher! That would take all evening!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whouw! Verry cool! I would love to try that 10-incher! :arghhhh:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

justin how does the reyes cigars compare to the indios cigars?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

jitzy said:


> justin how does the reyes cigars compare to the indios cigars?


Yeah thats what I was wondering as well.


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Nice sandals!


Justin wasn't 'officially' on the clock when this picture was taken so we'll forgive him for looking so casual


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FrankSantos said:


> Justin wasn't 'officially' on the clock when this picture was taken so we'll forgive him for looking so casual


heh heh heh.. it was a lazy Friday. I did not expect Stinky to take a picture of my feet! Should have cropped it.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

jitzy said:


> justin how does the reyes cigars compare to the indios cigars?


According to Jose:
Well first, the Reyes Family Cigars rebranding of the company was made to appeal to the younger crowd. The new branding is very eye catching and will stand out in the humidor. For the most part the Puros Indios and Cuba Aliados branding will remain the same.

According to me: 
The new Premier is a nice kick in the ass kind of smoke. The pre releases that I had were power sticks. They had great flavor and were full bodied. I need to sit down and try the final blend. The Puros Indios Veijo is a great mild to medium smoke and one my new favorites.

So the bottom line, is the Reyes branded cigars have a bit more punch and stand out more in the humidor. I think it is a great look and should help push all lines not just Reyes branded. Look for the Classic and Vintage line to launch around the RTDA.


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> According to Jose:
> Well first, the Reyes Family Cigars rebranding of the company was made to appeal to the younger crowd.


I wouldn't say 'younger' per se, but we needed a new dynamic look to compliment the changes within the company - namely the promotion of Carlos Diez to President. We aren't hardcore marketers - just a small, family owned factory, that prides itself in customer service and tasty affordable cigars!
We're gonna keep it simple & consistent, that's for sure!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...very nice and the Puros Indios are a goto for me. Great sticks and a great price. well done and good luck .


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

FrankSantos said:


> I wouldn't say 'younger' per se, but we needed a new dynamic look to compliment the changes within the company - namely the promotion of Carlos Diez to President. We aren't hardcore marketers - just a small, family owned factory, that prides itself in customer service and tasty affordable cigars!
> We're gonna keep it simple & consistent, that's for sure!


very cool I'm looking forward to finding these by me.


----------

